# Crazy Music Video



## SindirisLeptailurus (Sep 6, 2013)

Just this crazy music video I saw on youtube. It has the furries, and it's crazy. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

is this the birth of le epic new 2-week meme???????


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 6, 2013)

I think I lost a few IQ points watching that..


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 6, 2013)

I gotta admit, its kinda cute, but sad at the same time. The characters  weren't furry in the typical fury  sense and I don't think the artist  was quite aware that they could have done better on the  suits/representations.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Two weeks. This will literally last for fourteen days. And then absolutely everyone will forget about it. That is how this works now.

We have entered the dreaded "meme age" of pop culture. Nothing happens on accident anymore. It all follows a simple formula now:

*Step 1.* They produce "wacky and quirky" new material
*Step 2.* They viral market and create the impression that we've just hit the "next big thing"
*Step 3.* We (the "Memers") believe we are missing out and spread the "news" so as not to appear as if we are living under a rock
*Step 4.* Our Friends believe everyone else legitimately cares about the source material and proceed to follow Step 3
*Step 5.* Rinse and repeat.

Mission accomplished. We have now created a meme by pretending to care about something because we heard other people say they care because they heard other people say they care because they heard other people say they care. The source creators win because they have gained popularity without having to put in effort, and the memers feel validated because they had their turn "knowing a thing this one time".

After a week or so, the process grows stale as less and less people are just discovering "the next big thing". Eventually everyone knows about "it".

Everything there is left to discover about "it" has been discovered.

Everything there is left to say about "it" has been said.

Every opportunity for "it" to be used as a punchline on a different "thing" has been taken.

Everyone gets their chance to say the same thing everyone else said about "it" themselves.

And then it stops.

At last, we reach a point in which nobody has to pretend to care about "it" anymore, and we enter a brief, silent period of respite. Everyone begins doing their own thing again. Humble new content starts rolling in as usual. Nothing ever happened. All was always well.






... and then a new content creator sees an open opportunity to use you as a digit for "this new thing".






tl;dr, *fuck* memes and the people that feed them.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 6, 2013)

I liked the long version better. The sad part is that we all know it's meme time and we'll continue to stroke it's internet ego, at least for a while, and if it's really really really popular with the masses, or we stroke its ego enough, we'll remember it like we would a good lay several months down the road, wondering simple things like how its doing, or who else has referenced it since it became a 2 week sensation.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 6, 2013)

I really hope this doesn't become popular ever.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 6, 2013)

Saw it yesterday on ZAfur. Stupid song, stupid lyrics. We'll produced though but WTF?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I really hope this doesn't become popular ever.



I've seen it mentioned on three different sites yesterday.

It doesn't stop after this point. We're going to have to go through this shit once again.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I've seen it mentioned on three different sites yesterday.
> 
> It doesn't stop after this point. We're going to have to go through this shit once again.



sigh here goes.
I really do hope it does become a 2-week meme, though.
Without a new obnoxious content creator to revive it after its long forgotten.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 6, 2013)

The view count ratio on this is steep. It'll last for some time more. After it dies out slow people in my country will start posting it on Facebook and so forth.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

I think I'd rather watch a Turquoise Jeep video.

[yt]uxi73RQlLB8[/yt]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> The view count ratio on this is steep. It'll last for some time more. After it dies out slow people in my country will start posting it on Facebook and so forth.


Facebook is the graveyard for all-things-once-popular.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Facebook is the graveyard for all-things-once-popular.



I thought that was 9gag.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks smosh for posting it on fb so I don't need to show it myself


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 9, 2013)

What the fox did i just watch...


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 12, 2013)

Theres now a Rabies/Metal Cover. 

[video=youtube;v3MTccrcRE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3MTccrcRE0[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Theres now a Rabies/Metal Cover.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3MTccrcRE0[/youtube]



That made me laugh tears of joy :3


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 12, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> That made me laugh tears of joy :3



Whats funny is that he wanted to look like a fox with mange. Xp


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 12, 2013)

this thread is gonna get reposted every day isn't it


----------



## powderhound (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh lawdy lawd: http://shirt.woot.com/offers/what-are-those-foxes-saying


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2013)

I really want a furry to remix this song and make a music video with fursuits (collab kind of thing) and/ or at least replace the fox's sound with yiff. I'd die. X'D


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Oh lawdy lawd: http://shirt.woot.com/offers/what-are-those-foxes-saying



...Goddamn that shirt is too unbearably cute.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 13, 2013)

FYI I stopped buying shirts from woot because they moved to this very thin (cheap) shirt for printing. It's a shame really. Cuz this one is rad: http://shirt.woot.com/offers/consider-yourself-warned


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Lobar said:


> this thread is gonna get reposted every day isn't it



Every day until you start pretending to like it.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 13, 2013)

powderhound said:


> FYI I stopped buying shirts from woot because they moved to this very thin (cheap) shirt for printing. It's a shame really. Cuz this one is rad: http://shirt.woot.com/offers/consider-yourself-warned



Sad to hear that they've cut back to a cheap fabric. Is it that shirt thinness that if you sweat while wearing the shirt your afraid your gonna rip it? I really haven't taken the time to look through that website for really interesting shirts, but think they do have some adorable stuff sometimes.


----------

